# ABSOLUTELY THE BEST SMOKED GAMMON RECIPE EVER



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Bought a marked down 4 lb Smoked gammon joint today for £4. $6? and wanted some new way of cooking it. I've tried the cocacola one and was not impressed and many others, but now, I have truly found the ultimate...And It works like a charm

...3 ingredients

1) Slow cooker pre heated on low ( in USA I think it's called a crock)

2) 4lb gammon joint

3) 500g/1lb soft brown muscovado sugar

Warm up the slow cooker. Take of lid and pour in all the sugar. Put in the joint. Put on lid. leave for 8 hours

Thats it. Trust me. The sugar has a bubble, then eventually mixes with the meat juices and Ta Dah! The best blooming gammon I ever cooked. You can turn it every 2 hours if you like to make the taste more even.

I kid you not. It is truly amazing. Only thing is you're left with the most gorgeous 1pint of uber-sweet sticky ham stock and im not sure what to do with it. Maybe simply reduce it for a glaze.

BTW u add NO water and do not take off the skin. I'm thinking that once its cooked you can reduce the liquid, take off the skin and score it and glaze. Basting at high temp for 30 mins

Laugh if u like but I'm in awe...Totally...like I just discovered the mystery of the gammon


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

tried looking it up but i'm missing something...

what are you referring to by - 


> 4lb Smoked gammon joint


any other terms or even a butchers technical description?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Let's see...Scotland...smoked gammon joint...hm, my guess would be a brined ham that had been smoked....


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

As I understand it, gammon is a raw bacon joint from the rear thigh of the pig. Often smoked. I just googled it and there does appear to be some confusion. Gammon is an old word for the joint commonly used in the UK, Similar to Jamon in Spain and Jambon in France.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Like Panchetta>?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea, Bughut, but I don't have a slow cooker! But I cook gammon roasts often.

Here's a BBC explanation. http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/gammon


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Thinking about it, i guess you'r right Pete.

Blimey! There I was thinking I'd had a eureka moment with a joint of ham and was so into sharing it with my buds on CT that it never dawned on me they wouldn't know what I was blathering on about. Talk about lost in translation.

Anyway, 24 hours later I tasted it and its a lovely ham. Lots of flavour. The gorgeous, gooey, sticky cooking liquor tastes like bacon cooked in molasses. Which figures. I still don't know what to do with it cos the ham certainly doesn't need any more cooking, so it's not needed as a glaze. for now it'll go in the freezer. It's certainly too scrummy to throw away...any ideas?

Cooking a cut of meat in nothing but a lb of sugar seems ridiculous, but hey, I'm intrigued now to see what other weird and wonderful culinary gems are out there : )


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah yes, two countries separated by a common tongue!


bughut said:


> Thinking about it, i guess you'r right Pete.


----------



## benjclark (Jan 28, 2013)

bughut said:


> It's certainly too scrummy to throw away...any ideas?


Gotta admit, that sounds awesome. Would be great for those multi-day holiday gatherings where you need food to pick at or make sandwiches. My mother would smoke a turkey for that purpose when I was growing up, and it was almost always my favorite thing about those big holidays. My first thought on the "glaze" that's left over is to reduce it down (in my imagination it's still thin-ish) and apply to some fruit slices that I like paired with bacon (personally, that means bananas, apples, and pears), so it sort of glazes. Maybe even served with a little chocolate ... Will be watching this thread!


----------

